# LSD



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

can someone explain whut LSD is??? my friend told me 2 remember that LSD is where 2 wheels spin and no LSD is where only 1 wheel spin....well he said that i dont have lsd on my car but i want it....anyone know where i can get this thing called LSD??? :waving:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

LSD means Limited Slip Differential (sp) what it does is makes both wheels have the same amount of torque. In a standard car without Limited Slip the tires spin at different speeds when cornering and when taking off 1 wheel spins. Its usually the wheel with least resistance.

LSD was offered in some 240sx.. Im not sure the model because I just got my 240sx about 3 months ago but Im learning the models.

Hope that helps. Also LSD is good in some cases but it can cause tire screech on turns because both tires spin at the same speed. And they are hell on Ice or Rain.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

lsd was offerd in the hiacas and super hiacas models of the s13, the s14 was and option i believe with abs. www.240sx.org has a swap an install page.


----------

